# ICD 10 for sermona of Obstetric wound



## m.matos@chcfl.com (Dec 13, 2016)

HI
I am looking for the ICD 10 code for a seroma of an obstetric would. I only find the O90.2 for Hematoma of ob wound. Would it be the same code? My OB providers are asking for this code and do not feel they should be using O90.2. Or should we use the O90.89 for Other complications of the puerperium, NEC?


----------

